# Dart Frog Pregnancy



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

How do u know when darts r pregnant ? is there any signs?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

they get a strange craving for sponges!


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

sponges ? is that a joke phil lol


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

fazzarooney said:


> sponges ? is that a joke phil lol


LOL,yer i couldn't resist....you got your frogs then?

pics?


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

ha ha ha id swear but i wont lol yeah ill post some soon mate ill get girlfriends cam and use that in the next week, nice little set up very active just want them to start breeding only had them a week though lol


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

how old are they?


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

dont know mate just know she has had the adults for about 18 months so i guess around that reigon.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

have they been sexed?
how many do you have?


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

i have 2 proven pair adults and one female juvenile, very distinctive colours and very active and dont seem to be scared of humans when i put the food in the come right up to front of viv to feed not phased one bit that im there . there alot more less boring than red eyeslol


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

so you have 5?
i think you should sell me a pair?? lol


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry mate worded that wrong a proven pair and a juvy lol ill sell u there off spring though mate when they finally breed


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

yer deffo cos im after some lec's!
my azureus have just been callein so im puttin them on a cycle to try get them breeding,same with my e.Tricolour


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

cycle? is there anyway of getting them to mate?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

you use msn?
if so... add me [email protected]


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

no mate soory but ill sort it out hate talking on these things


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

yer sort it out and add me and ill be able talk better to you


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

ok mate so whats this cycle thing?


----------

